# Bear Grizzly/Martin X-200



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

I have an older grizzly and I love mine. I can't help you on the newer ones.


----------



## Gurn (Jul 25, 2007)

I have owned a X200, and thought it was a real good bow for the money.
I have heard any bad about the Bear either.


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

*grizzly or 200*

I just bought a [email protected] grizzly for a beginner bow myself.I've shot about 200 arrows with it and like the way it shoots ,the only thing bear recommends you only use a dacron string on it as the flemish or fastflight strings may be hard on the tips.dacron has more stretch to it and is cheaper to buy.If it gets to long for your liking you just give it a twist and good to go.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

You might want to look at a third choice. A 62" Damon Howatt Hunter. 

http://www.damonhowatt.com/hunter.php


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

either one will be a good choice, nothing at all wrong with those two.


----------



## widow maII (Jan 17, 2010)

My son shoots a older X-200 and it is a nice shooting bow and martin also recommends a dacron string only for this bow far as the grizzly dont know never shot one


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

More important than the brand is the draw weight for a newbe. What draw weights are you looking at? FWIW there are several threads on newbe's and what bows are good for starters. I'm a newbe myself and shooting a 35# Dorado, and really enjoying it.


----------



## hammbone (Dec 15, 2008)

I am looking at gettin a 55#. Ive shot a Matthews compound for years and im looking into getting ad going to traditional. Ive shot my Matthews at 70#. Ive always heard good things about Bear and Martin. I was also looking at the Martin X-150 but read several bad reviews about the limbs breaking. I have NEVER read a bad review about the Grizzly bow. Bear states that the Specs and the bow its self (Grizzly) HASNT changed since it came out 50 some years ago.


----------



## Bow-Cephus (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got an old Grizz and its truely an awesome bow. I am not sure on the curent status of quality but I would trust these guy's opinions and say ita still a great bow. The thing with draw wt, well I wont say you cant do it with a 55 but I've been shooting trad for a while now and am just now comfortable with that wt. I would think 45 or lower to start but jmpo. Let us know what you choose.

Another quick tip if you want a lighter limb then progress you might look at a take down with two sets of limbs. I have seen some bad things on some of the new low end martins and pse's but if you look at the used trad gear I'm sure you can find a good one worth the money. 
.02 Thanks :teeth:


----------



## hammbone (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Cephus. Personally i just dont like the look of a takedown. Ive pretty much narrowed it to a solid bow that i want. The biggest reason i was wanting to go with a #55 is if i get good enough with it and confident enough and know i can shoot well enough, then im planning on whitetail hunting with it instead of my compound. Do you think 55 is too much or go with 50? I dont wanna have to buy another bow. Im not a big trader or swapper. My Matthews ive had for 10 years or better. Yes theres better technology in the newer compounds but im a firm beleiver is you gotta stay with what works for me. Why switch if im shooting good with this one? So theres my thinking on why i want a #55. I dont think i would ever wanna go any heavier than #55. Ive been shooting with a self made (i didnt make it) longbow with #55 at 28". It doesnt seem to give me any problems. Have you ever shot the X-200? Im really thinking Grizzly


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

50# will be enough to kill anything you want to stick in the lower 48 as long as your bh is SHARP, just because a bow says 50# does'nt mean it's 50 on the nose. most can be as high as 53-54#. a 55 may actually pull 58-59: many years of personel experience here with this weight difference & it is agrivating.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

hammbone, You will likely hear that a bow in the 30-35# range is best for a beginner. I too shot 60-70# compounds for over 20 years until I decided to try Traditional. I'm 5-11 210lbs and in decent shape. shooting a 30# bow to begin with wore me out in 50-60 shots. I could still pull it back, but holding, aiming and makeing a decent shot is another thing, I still struggle with 35# after 75-80 shots 3 months later. I would suggest you get Viper's book "Shooting the Stickbow". It is modern and very informative. Then I would suggest as many others will attest, an inexpensive 30# bow. I know is sucks to by 2 bows and you would rather just buy one nice one that you can hunt with, but it has been proven over and over that a light bow is easier to learn with. You can do a search on my username and see the trials and tribulations I've gone through, hopefull learn from the good and avoid the bad. Trad bows are a ton of fun, but if you start out on the wrong foot, you may not stick with it......Hope that helps.


----------



## Gurn (Jul 25, 2007)

If you cant be talked into a 35-45, to learn good shooting habits.
Dont go over 50# IMO. 
I started with a fifty, and learning was so slow I picked up a much lighter bow. Shot for awhile, then back to the 50#.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Might also consider a decent take down and get a lighter set of limbs for it. Later you could get heavier ones if you desired.


----------



## MDHunter70 (May 27, 2008)

I have the Martin X-200 and it's a 50# pounder. Wish it was a 45 now cause well after about 40 shots I start to really feel it but I love the bow. Holds well in my hand and shoots great. I would not trade it for anything and will be using it to hunt whitetails here in Maryland this coming season.


----------



## KID VICIOUS (Jan 30, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and get a vintage Grizzly. MUCH nicer bows than the current plywood version and you can get them cheaper than the new ones too. I paid $200 for this '64 Grizzly at the highly desireable draw weight of 55#. Smaller tips and better limb taper makes it a much better shooter. JMO:darkbeer:


----------



## KID VICIOUS (Jan 30, 2010)

Tips.:darkbeer:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

That's a nice lookin bow right there. :drool:


----------



## shamus005 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Martin x-200 used to be reasonably priced. Not anymore.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

the new x200s are supose to be ff compatible, not sure on the grizz, some venders say yes some say no & others just don't know. (new series bows only) not that it matters, old ones or new, they are work horses.


----------



## hammbone (Dec 15, 2008)

I appreciate all the info guys. My problem is here in Ohio ive called everywhere. Im a lefty. NO ONE has anything in stock for me to even see in person. So i have to take a chance in ordering one. I have done research and more research and i think im gonna go with a Grizzly. I have yet to read a bad review on the Grizzly. I have always shot Gold Tip arrows. Which arrows do you recommend me shooting out of this bow?


----------



## tredbartafan#1 (Mar 25, 2010)

hammbone said:


> Hello everyone. I am about to purchase my first recurve. Not sure whether to go with a Bear Grizzly or Martin X-200. What does anyone recommend? Anyone shot either one of these?


x 200.....less hand shock more forgiving its a good starter


----------



## tredbartafan#1 (Mar 25, 2010)

carbon express, heritage 90's,,,,just my opinion,,thats what i found to work the best with banana fletchings


----------



## Dannyag (Oct 20, 2011)

This is totally crazy! I just typed out a BIG huge reply to this and asked a few questions and the site will not allow me to post because it says that it's spam! ***?!?!?


----------



## buffalowings (Jun 21, 2009)

how about a takedown bow? then when you move up to a higher poundage bow, you won't need a completely new bow


----------



## Bianchijon (Jul 1, 2009)

I have them both and love to shoot either one of them. The Bear will have more resale value and is a natural shooter. The Martin has a big hand grip which is very comfortable. Depending on where you are in Ohio I would make a trip to Three Rivers some Saturday. They will let you shoot both and they have plenty of dirrent types of arrows to look at and choose from. They are not that far North of Ft Wayne so real easy to get to and very nice people to deal with. As for draw weight 55# if you are only going to hunt and 50# if you are going to shoot 3D or Field targets. I would suggest 2016 arrows for 50# and 2115 for 55#. Enjoy


----------

